# Pc shuts down after 5 mins P95



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

As said in title, my pc ****s down after 5mins of prime 95, no BSOD, just power cuts out.

Specs

i5 760 @4.0Ghz (Heatkiller 3.0 Water block)
Asus P7P55-M
2 x 2 GB 1600Mhz C9 Corsair RAM
GTX 480 (EK water block)
Corsair TX850

BIOS settings, CPU core 1.4
DRAM 1.65
FSB 200
Multi 20
C1E off and Load line calib on

These are voltages that i can change

IMC voltage
CPU PLL
PCH

Any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is this a new build?
Are you OC'ing?
Check your Temps and Voltages in the Bios.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Is this a new build?
> Are you OC'ing?
> Check your Temps and Voltages in the Bios.


Hi there thanks for the reply but i figured via other tech forums who replied that it was the MB.

It wasn't a new build however the MB was new and put in 3 days ago.

As said in the op, yes i am overclocking and temps are fine due to me having Watercooling, load temps are 55C.

I went and bought a UD4 and now have it running at 4.4Ghz with 1.42v.


----------



## anomaly597 (Dec 3, 2010)

teehee, ****s down.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

anomaly597 said:


> teehee, ****s down.


lol, never saw that when i posted originally! :4-dontkno


----------

